# Keine Items angezeigt



## -Rolle (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo Forum,

was mache ich falsch?
Ich bekomme keine Items meines Chars angezeigt. Level, Fähigkeiten, etc. erscheinen korrekt (ebenso die Visitenkarte), aber sobald ich den Link 'anzeigen' benutze bekomme ich einen leeren "Character-view"

Zur Verdeutlichung:
Skills, etc: »Skill Anzeige«  (EInwandfrei)
Items: »Items«(buggy)

TIA
-,Rolle


----------



## Carsti (6. August 2005)

- schrieb:
			
		

> bekomme ich einen leeren "Character-view"



Habe ich das Problem jetzt geerbt oder was? Seit geraumer Weile werden bei meinen Chars gleich gar keine Items mehr angezeigt. Bei Golgatar & Co. geht's, bei Sirloin & Co. nicht. Bei Deinem zweiten Link auch gleich gar nicht... <gruebel>

Irgendwelche Tips? Versions- und UI-Update sind gestern gemacht worden.


----------



## Golgatar (16. August 2005)

Carsti schrieb:
			
		

> Versions- und UI-Update sind gestern gemacht worden.


Dann verkneife ich mir das Update mal lieber ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carsti (20. August 2005)

Ich verkneif mir BLASC bald ganz. Wenn da nix passiert und man nicht mal einen einzigen Tip oder die Hoffnung auf Besserung hat... Wenn ich nicht zu faul waere, die Gildenseite neu zu coden, waer's schon laengst passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

